# НОВАЯ документация: HOWTO GTK1+ приложения и ru_RU.UTF-8

## amax

НОВАЯ СТАТЬЯ о том как "некриво" заставить работать GTK1+ приложения с локалью ru_RU.UTF-8

http://wiki.fantoo.ru/index.php/HOWTO_GTK1_with_UTF8

ЖДУ КРИТИКУ!

----------

## amax

все ошибки и очепятки поправлены  :Smile: 

----------

## amax

Пришлось заново выложить файлы, в первый раз выложил не совсем те...

Так что если кто их и качал - то перекачайте...

как минимум XLC_LOCALE файл

убраны корейские шрифты итд

----------

## amax

а так же исправлена ошибка

cd ~

amax  mv .gtkrc .gtkrc.old

amax  mv .gtkrc.mine .gtkrc.mine.old

т.е. были пропущены точки

----------

## Angel

Я русифицировал до этого как в wiki, везде русский появился кроме apple shake, scribus, houdini. 

Руссифицировал по этому руководству и не заметил разницы.

Тот же список прог не печатает по русски.

Что я делаю не так?

----------

## amax

scribus работает отлично и всё по русски

могу показать скриншот.

надеюсь locale файл ты обновил

----------

## amax

вот пожалуйста свежий скриншот

http://chronos.nsu.ru/fantoo/pics/scribus.png

----------

## amax

 *Angel wrote:*   

> Я русифицировал до этого как в wiki, везде русский появился кроме apple shake, scribus, houdini. 
> 
> Руссифицировал по этому руководству и не заметил разницы.
> 
> Тот же список прог не печатает по русски.
> ...

 

apple shake, houdini.  нету у меня такого п.о.

если дашь линки на них - то я попробую заставить их работать

----------

## Angel

 *amax wrote:*   

> вот пожалуйста свежий скриншот
> 
> http://chronos.nsu.ru/fantoo/pics/scribus.png

 

А можно внутри этого скринота хоть одну строчку в ОТКРЫТОМ ДОКУМЕНТЕ по русски увидеть?

----------

## Angel

 *amax wrote:*   

>  *Angel wrote:*   Я русифицировал до этого как в wiki, везде русский появился кроме apple shake, scribus, houdini. 
> 
> Руссифицировал по этому руководству и не заметил разницы.
> 
> Тот же список прог не печатает по русски.
> ...

 

Первая прога качается прогой amule(emerge amule) её имя Apple Shake v4.00.0607 Linux.tgz

Вторая нужно зарегистрироваться на сайте www.sidefx.com, и можно скачать.

Ко второй крек пришлю.

----------

## amax

Пожалуйста

вот вам русские буквы внутри документа.

http://chronos.nsu.ru/fantoo/pics/scribus2.png

----------

## Angel

 *amax wrote:*   

> Пожалуйста
> 
> вот вам русские буквы внутри документа.
> 
> http://chronos.nsu.ru/fantoo/pics/scribus2.png

 

А у меня вообще не печатает даже иероглифы.

kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

# locale

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC=POSIX

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES=POSIX

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

----------

## amax

Вот как работают xmms и gmplayer

http://chronos.nsu.ru/fantoo/pics/xmms.gif

http://chronos.nsu.ru/fantoo/pics/gmplayer.gif

Шрифты прописанные у меня в xorg.conf

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cp1251"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latex-xft-fonts"

EndSection

надо бы подчистить да руки никак не доходят  :Smile: )

----------

## Angel

Прописал и пересобрал scribus. Тоже самое. 

Можно ли как-нить типа locale протестировать систему на руссификацию?

----------

## amax

файл XLC_LOCALE заново скачал?

----------

## kon

Спасибо большое, ребята.

----------

## amax

 *kon wrote:*   

> Спасибо большое, ребята.

 

Заработало всё включая scribus ?

----------

## amax

 *Angel wrote:*   

>  *amax wrote:*    *Angel wrote:*   Я русифицировал до этого как в wiki, везде русский появился кроме apple shake, scribus, houdini. 
> 
> Руссифицировал по этому руководству и не заметил разницы.
> 
> Тот же список прог не печатает по русски.
> ...

 

Дай прямой линк amule или торрент на apple snake (у меня не находит)

----------

## amax

 *Angel wrote:*   

> Прописал и пересобрал scribus. Тоже самое. 
> 
> Можно ли как-нить типа locale протестировать систему на руссификацию?

 

возможно тебе надо установить USE="utf8 unicode" и сделать emerge -uD --newuse world

----------

## Nelud

По поводу mplayer: у тебя, amax, написано, что его надо собирать с USE=utf8. На ru.gentoo-wiki в известной статье сказано, что "можно использовать USE флаг unicode". У меня вопрос: вы ребята издеваетесь что ли? В флагах mplayer ничего такого не значится! Тем не менее, я попробовал по разному указывать эти флаги при перекомпиялции mplayer --- ничего не помогло. Я всё-таки надеюсь, что это у меня руки не оттуда растут и вы поможете отобразить русский в меню gmplayer'a (щас там просто всё пусто --- одни значки) и убрать квадратики в консоли  :Smile: 

----------

## kon

Когда то на заре генты (1.4) я (kilolife) на форуме линуксшопа поднял тему про ru_RU.UTF-8 в генту.

Был длиннющий тред, на основе которого была впоследствии написана статья на генту-вики про утф-гентуу-вей.

Поэтому:

amax

Спасибо за решение последней вроде бы, и крайне неприятной шероховатости в ru_RU.UTF-8

Nelud

А в mplayer все просто.

Там файло перевода лежит в koi-8

После распаковки в ебилде нужно строчку прописать, чтобы файлик перевода конвертнулся из ои в утф.

----------

## amax

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> По поводу mplayer: у тебя, amax, написано, что его надо собирать с USE=utf8. На ru.gentoo-wiki в известной статье сказано, что "можно использовать USE флаг unicode". У меня вопрос: вы ребята издеваетесь что ли? В флагах mplayer ничего такого не значится! Тем не менее, я попробовал по разному указывать эти флаги при перекомпиялции mplayer --- ничего не помогло. Я всё-таки надеюсь, что это у меня руки не оттуда растут и вы поможете отобразить русский в меню gmplayer'a (щас там просто всё пусто --- одни значки) и убрать квадратики в консоли 

 

эта ошибка была в вики статье, и она давно уже исправлена.

а квадратики в консоли - это руки  :Smile: )

----------

## Nelud

 *kon wrote:*   

> А в mplayer все просто.
> 
> Там файло перевода лежит в koi-8
> 
> После распаковки в ебилде нужно строчку прописать, чтобы файлик перевода конвертнулся из ои в утф.

 

Можно поподробней?

Но в обоих вики ведь сказано, что в последнем mplayer'е ничего менять не надо! Просто скомпилить с определённым USE.

----------

## Nelud

Забил на USE флаги, сделал руками как сказано на ru.gentoo-wiki, т.е. ebuild ... unpack && iconv ... && ebuild ... merge. Всё стало нормально: и графическое меню и сообщения в консоли  :Smile: 

2 amax:

Судя по вот этой багзилле: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92017, как раз надо писать USE=unicode, при сборке mplayer'а (а не utf8)...

2 all

но есть большое "НО": хотя в багзилле и написано, что "Here latest ebuild (mplayer-1.0pre7-r1 from rsync) with unicode support", но на самом деле в ебилде нет ничего про unicode! Убедитесь сами: http://gentoo-portage.com/ebuild?e=media-video%2Fmplayer%2Fmplayer-1.0_pre7-r1.ebuild&browse=true.

И что сие означает? Значит сначала включили поддержку unicode, а потом кто-то злобный выкинул её из ебилда?  :Sad:  Надо бы поправить вики что ли...

----------

## Azik

Тю, блин... Не поняли меня.

Енто я переписывал ebuild и добавил в него поддержку unicode. Однако в багзилле баг висит долго, никто шелохнуться не пробует и добавить в дерево не собирается (хех, "Доктор, почему меня все игнорируют?"). Ставь в оверлей.

----------

## amax

 *Azik wrote:*   

> Тю, блин... Не поняли меня.
> 
> Енто я переписывал ebuild и добавил в него поддержку unicode. Однако в багзилле баг висит долго, никто шелохнуться не пробует и добавить в дерево не собирается (хех, "Доктор, почему меня все игнорируют?"). Ставь в оверлей.

 

 я делал тоже самое для cp1251  :Smile: )

так.. тут есь полный оверлей... хочешь поддерживать твой ебилд в публичном оверлее? если да

сообщи мне, дам доступ в svn

в багзилле он будет ещё год валяться

----------

## cub.uanic

 *amax wrote:*   

> так.. тут есь полный оверлей... хочешь поддерживать твой ебилд в публичном оверлее? если да
> 
> сообщи мне, дам доступ в svn

 

а Вы не поделитесь, где этот "полный" оверлей, и каким образом его можно поюзать?

----------

